# Schenker oder Deviltech Gaming-Notebook?



## Gast12308 (16. Juli 2012)

Hey Leute! Ich habe vor, mir in kürze - also in ca. 1 Monat - ein Gaming-Notebook im 15,6"-Format von den beiden oben aufgeführten Anbietern zu bestellen. Also entweder den *Devil 6700* in dieser Konfiguration:  *Bildschirm:* 15,6" Full HD 1920 x 1080 LED Backlight Widescreen mit neuer Non-Glare-Technologie                            *Betriebssystem:* Microsoft Windows 7® Home Premium [+89]                            *Sprache Betriebssystem:* Deutsch ( Falls Betriebssystem ausgewählt )                            *Garantie:* DevilCare: 2 Jahre DevilCare und 2 Jahre Garantie                            *Prozessor:* Intel® Mobile Core i7 3610QM / 6MB L3 Cache, 2.30GHz - 3.30GHz Turbo Modus [+89]                            *Speicher:* 8 GB - 2 x 4096 MB Hochleistung - DDR3 SDRAM mit 1600 MHz [+49]                            *Grafikkarte:* NVidia GeForce GTX 675M mit 2,0 GB GDDR5,  NVIDIA® PhysX®, NVIDIA® Optimus, NVIDIA-CUDA [+59]                            *Festplatte:* 750 GB 7.200 U/Min SATA [+29]                            *Festplatte* 2: kein                            *CD DVD Blu-Ray:* DVD-Brenner: 8x Dual Layer DVD+/-RW / 24x CD-RW Combo                            *Soundkarte:* Intel® High-Definition Audio (24-bit, 192KHz) mit Surround Sound                            *Kommunikation:* Integriertes 10/1000Mb Gigabit Ethernet und 56K V.92 Modem                            *Wireless Netzwerkkarte:* BIGFOOT Wireless-Lan Killer N ( ohne Bluetooth ) [+31,90]                            *WebCam:* Integrierte 2.0 Megapixel Kamera                            *Keyboard:* Notebook-Tastatur - Deutsch  Oder dieses *XMG P502 PRO*:    39,6cm (15.6") Full-HD (1920*1080) Non-Glare  AMD Radeon HD 7970M 2048MB GDDR5 | TDP: 100W  Intel Core i7-3610QM - 2,30 - 3,30GHz 6MB 45W "Ivy Bridge"   8GB (2x4096) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1600MHz   750GB / 8GB SATA-III  SSH 7200U/Min Seagate Momentus XT 7200.1 (ST750LX003)   DVD SATA Multinorm Brenner  BIGFOOT Wireless LAN Killer N 1102 (ohne Bluetooth)   Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE  Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit deutsch  Kaspersky Internet Security 2012 - 3 User - 1 Jahr - BOX   Beleuchtete Tastatur DEUTSCH  Habt ihr irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit den beiden Firmen und/oder habt ihr selbst ein Gerät von ihnen? Seid ihr zufrieden oder nicht? Zu welchem würdet ihr greifen? Der Preisunterschied zwischen den beiden Geräten beträgt circa 200, wobei das Schenker-Modell das teurere ist.  Zu der Ausstattung der Geräte hätte ich auch ein paar Fragen: Was für einen Unterschied gibt es zwischen der GTX 675M und der HD 7970M? Ist dieser Bigfoot WLAN-Adapter besser als die klassischen Intel-Adapter? Ist seine Reichweite größer? Wie verhält es sich mit der Garantie der Geräte in Österreich? Reichen 8GB RAM zum Spielen? Arbeitet die Intel-CPU besser mit einer NVIDIA Grafikkarte zusammen? Ich meine hinsichtlich irgendwelcher Features wie mit der integrierten GPU.


----------



## Becks-Gold- (16. Juli 2012)

Herzlich willkommen in der Community,
erstmal zu deinen Fragen:
hier der Vergleich der Grakas: Test GeForce GTX 680M vs. Radeon HD 7970M - Notebookcheck.com Tests
Zum Wlan: keine Ahnung
Garantie: kannste nachlesen, sollte im Internet stehen
Ram: 8 Gb wird locker zum spielen reichen
Intel CPU: nicht dass ich wüsste

meine Frage: muss es ein Laptop sein? Weil du für das Geld einen wesentlich besseren Pc bekommen wirst.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. Juli 2012)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> Herzlich willkommen in der Community,
> erstmal zu deinen Fragen:
> hier der Vergleich der Grakas: Test GeForce GTX 680M vs. Radeon HD 7970M - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> Zum Wlan: keine Ahnung
> ...



Den Test habe ich bereits gelesen, doch es gibt so weit ich weiß einen relativ großen Unterschied zwischen der GTX 680M und der GTX 675M. Zum Beispiel wird die eine im 28nm-Verfahren gefertigt und die andere nur im 40nm-Verfahren., die eine hat 384 Stream-Prozessoren und die andere enorme 1344.
Es muss ein Notebook sein, denn ich bin oft unterwegs und möchte ihn nicht nur privat nutzen.


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. Juli 2012)

Also erstmal wilkommen im Forum.
Ich habe selber sehr gute erfahrungen mit schenker notebooks gemacht und kann sagen die sind wirklich Top. 

Zur graka:

Die 675m ist einfach nur eine ungenannte 580m und ist noch mit 40 nm gebaut. Die 7970m ist soziemlich die schnellste mobile graka (mit der klappt auch BF3 auf Ultra). Zudem ist sie schon nach der neuen Bau Art und somit leistungsstärker und verbrauchsärmer.

Ich würde deshalb zum schenker Book greifen. Da dort auch der Support super ist. Und mehr als 8 gb RAM braucht man zum zocken nicht.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. Juli 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Also erstmal wilkommen im Forum.



Danke!



> Die 675m ist einfach nur eine ungenannte 580m und ist noch mit 40 nm gebaut. Die 7970m ist soziemlich die schnellste mobile graka (mit der klappt auch BF3 auf Ultra). Zudem ist sie schon nach der neuen Bau Art und somit leistungsstärker und verbrauchsärmer.
> 
> Ich würde deshalb zum schenker Book greifen. Da dort auch der Support super ist. Und mehr als 8 gb RAM braucht man zum zocken nicht.


Was ist denn der Unterschied zur 675M und der 670M oder GT 650M? Die würden auch in Frage kommen.
Zum Support: In Österreich habe ich nicht viel vom Support, da gibt's nur einen Bring-In-Service.


----------



## zockerprince15 (16. Juli 2012)

Erst mal welche Spiele willst du den damit Spielen?
Den die 650gt ist meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich für eine "Gaming notebook" geeignet da sie zu wenig Leistung mit bringt. Die 670m ist auch eine gute Karte und nach neuer Bauart und meiner Meinung nach besser als die 675m. Welche du nimmst ist halt abhängig was und wie viel du spielst.


----------



## Abductee (16. Juli 2012)

Ich würd mir die Bigfoot Karte sparen, allerdings ist der Aufpreis ja minimal (dafür gibts dann halt kein Bluetooth)
Gibts die Konfiguration auch mit einem i5?

Beim Schenker find ich es klasse das alternativ zum optischen Laufwerk ein Halterahmen für eine zweite Festplatte angeboten wird. (SSD!)
Bei Deviltech gibts aber ohne Halterahmen schon eine Möglichkeit eine zweite Festplatte einzubauen.
Ich würd wegen der beleuchteten Tastatur das Schenker nehmen.


----------



## Spieler22 (16. Juli 2012)

Die GTX 670m ist ne umgelabelte GTX 570m mit 10Mhz mehr Takt oder so.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. Juli 2012)

zockerprince15 schrieb:


> Erst mal welche Spiele willst du den damit Spielen?



Battlefield 3, Shogun 2, etc. Also ziemlich hardwarehungrige Spiele. Würde auch gerne das neue Rome 2 auf zumindest hohen Einstellungen spielen können.


----------



## Gast12308 (16. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich würd mir die Bigfoot Karte sparen, allerdings ist der Aufpreis ja minimal (dafür gibts dann halt kein Bluetooth)
> Gibts die Konfiguration auch mit einem i5?



Bluetooth brauche ich eigentlich nicht. Nur den Deviltech gibt's mir einem i5, aber nur mit 2 Kernen.


----------



## Patze93 (16. Juli 2012)

Also ich habe auch ein Schenker und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Gute Verarbeitung und gute Leistung. BEsonders das Kühlsystem ist sehr effizient


----------



## Gast12308 (16. Juli 2012)

Dann wird es wohl der XMG werden.
Meine Frage zu dem WLAN-Adapter ist jedoch leider immer noch nicht gelöst ...


----------



## Abductee (17. Juli 2012)

Die Killer hat einen etwas besseren Ping (setzt die Prioritäten höher), der Rest ist gleich.
Wobei der Ping bei den normalen W-Lan Lösungen auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## AeroX (17. Juli 2012)

Viel wird die bigfoot Karte nicht bringen. Leicht besserer Ping.. 
Würd auch zum Schanker greifen, haben ja die anderen schon geschrieben! Beleuchtete Tastatur ist zudem sehr angenehm nachts! 

MfG


----------



## Patze93 (17. Juli 2012)

Ich würde die Normalen Wlan Karten von Intel verwenden. Die bringen gute Werte und Bluetooth haben sie auch noch. Gerade wenn du dein smartphone dranhängen willst eine sehr coole sache


----------



## Alex555 (17. Juli 2012)

Deviltech hat ja keinen sonderlich guten Ruf, also lieber mysn/Schenker. 
Die HD 7970M ist eigentlich das non plus ultra, die GTX 680M ist viel teurer, und gleich auf. 
Mal die eine, mal die andere schneller. 
Eine GTX 675M würde ich nicht nehmen, die ist rund 20-30% langsamer als die HD 7970M.
Die Killer Karten  haben einen Vorteil: DU kannst mit hilfe des Treibers festlegen, welche Programme welchen Wlan traffic bekommen. 
Kannst also während du zockst, den Fokus auf das Spiel legen, und den restlichen Programmen (antivir) weniger Traffic zuteilen. 
Nichts was man unbedingt braucht, vllt ganz praktisch!


----------



## Patze93 (18. Juli 2012)

Das kann man jetzt nicht sagen. Deviltech baut genauso mit Clevo Systemen. Und schlechtes habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Aber Schenker hat meiner Meinung nach das bessere Angebot.


----------



## Alex555 (18. Juli 2012)

Patze93 schrieb:


> Das kann man jetzt nicht sagen. Deviltech baut genauso mit Clevo Systemen. Und schlechtes habe ich bisher noch nicht gehört. Aber Schenker hat meiner Meinung nach das bessere Angebot.


 
VOr allem der Support bei Deviltech soll nicht gerade gut sein. 
Dass die Qualität nahezu identisch ist, ist ja klar, wenn Barebones von dem selben Hersteller verwendet werden  
Ich würde nur bei einem Notebook zu einem stolzen Preis nicht gerade am Support sparen...


----------



## Special-Agent-J (18. Juli 2012)

Prinzipiell würde ich zur Nvidia Grafikkarte greifen, aus diversen Gründen(CUDA etc..) aber darüber kann man streiten.
Ich hab ein Deviltech Notebook. Die Lieferzeit war ewig, das war wirklich zum kotzen, falls dir das nix ausmacht kann ich dir DevilTech nur empfehlen. Die Notebooks sind super verarbeitet und meins hat am Bildschirm ein beleuchtetes Logo was wirklich schick aussieht und das Display ist der Hammer, auch wenn natürlich bei beiden einige Komponenten ähnlich oder gleich sein werden.
Zum Spielen sind sicher beide Notebooks geeignet interessant wäre noch wenn du die Preise dazugeschrieben hättest, weil damals hatte DevilTech das beste Angebot im Vergleich zu allen anderen.


----------



## Gast12308 (18. Juli 2012)

Also der Schenker kostet 1555€ und der 1365€, wobei man bedenken muss das die Deviltech nicht wie das XMG eine HD 7970M sondern eine GTX 675M verbaut hat. Mir ist jedoch noch der Anbieter "chiligreen" untergekommen, der mir ganz besonders bezüglich des Services in Österreich gefällt. http://chiligreen.com/shop/cart.asp?action=&tmp=0,3624231 Das Notebook wäre ca. gleichauf mit dem Deviltech, das Design gefällt mir auch.


----------



## Abductee (18. Juli 2012)

Ich weiß nicht obs dir was hilft, es kommt noch ein neues Modell mit einer GTX 660m (falls dir die Grafikleistung ausreicht)
News - Schenker XMG A522 und XMG A722 - Schenker stellt neue Gaming-Notebooks zu attraktiven Preisen vor auf notebookjournal.de
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.net Tech


----------



## Gast12308 (19. Juli 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht obs dir was hilft, es kommt noch ein neues Modell mit einer GTX 660m (falls dir die Grafikleistung ausreicht)
> News - Schenker XMG A522 und XMG A722 - Schenker stellt neue Gaming-Notebooks zu attraktiven Preisen vor auf notebookjournal.de
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660M - Notebookcheck.net Tech



Ist zwar interessant, aber die GTX 660M ist mir doch etwas zu schwach.
Ich hätte jedoch noch eine Frage beim "Zusammenspiel" einer Intel-CPU und einer AMD-GPU: NVIDIA-Grafikkarten unterstützen ja bekannterweise die Technologie "Optimus" (Umschalten auf die IGPU), falls sie mit Intelprozessoren zusammenarbeiten. Funktioniert diese oder eine ähnliche Technologie aber auch mit einer AMD-Grafikkarte, in dem Fall mit der HD 7970M?


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2012)

AMD Dynamic Switchable Graphics vs. Nvidia Optimus im Test - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## Alex555 (19. Juli 2012)

Alpha_Skorpion schrieb:


> Also der Schenker kostet 1555€ und der 1365€, wobei man bedenken muss das die Deviltech nicht wie das XMG eine HD 7970M sondern eine GTX 675M verbaut hat. Mir ist jedoch noch der Anbieter "chiligreen" untergekommen, der mir ganz besonders bezüglich des Services in Österreich gefällt. http://chiligreen.com/shop/cart.asp?action=&tmp=0,3624231 Das Notebook wäre ca. gleichauf mit dem Deviltech, das Design gefällt mir auch.


 
Die GTX 675M sieht gegen die HD7970M kein Land: Test GeForce GTX 680M vs. Radeon HD 7970M - Notebookcheck.com Tests 
Die GTX 675M wird in jedem Spiel deutlich abgehängt, würde ich also nicht nehmen. Entweder eine GTX 680M dann, oder eine HD 7970M. 
Wenn du einfach nur Power zum guten Preis willst, wirst du mit der HD 7970M am besten fahren.


----------



## Gast12308 (19. Juli 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Die GTX 675M sieht gegen die HD7970M kein Land: Test GeForce GTX 680M vs. Radeon HD 7970M - Notebookcheck.com Tests
> Die GTX 675M wird in jedem Spiel deutlich abgehängt, würde ich also nicht nehmen. Entweder eine GTX 680M dann, oder eine HD 7970M.
> Wenn du einfach nur Power zum guten Preis willst, wirst du mit der HD 7970M am besten fahren.



Ich würde mich ja ihne zu zögern für die AMD entscheiden, doch NVIDIA's Optimus funktioniert anscheinend besser als AMD's Switchable Graphics.
Ich bin jetzt wirklich hin und her gerissen ...


----------



## Abductee (19. Juli 2012)

Nur weil die Nvidia Lösung ein halbes Watt zusätzlich einspart, würd ich mich nicht unbedingt darauf versteifen.
Die Umschaltfunktion an sich kann sich mit einem neueren Treiber schon wieder gebessert haben.
Beim Optimus wird ja auch mit jedem Update die Spieledatenbank gepflegt, am Anfang hat das auch nicht auf den ersten Versuch funktioniert.
Ich würd im Vergleich zur GTX 675m auch die 7970m nehmen.


----------



## bindi (21. August 2012)

Also die 675 basiert noch auf der alten Architektur und war vor nvidias rebranding ne 580. Die 580 war das Konkurrenz- hi end - Modell zu amd's 6990 . Jetzt hi- end ist 680 mit neuer Architektur das Pendant dazu ist AMD 's 7970! Wenn du kaufst empfehle ich dir die 7970 und die Bigfoot 1102 gibt's auch mit Blauzahn- dürfte nicht viel Aufpreis kosten... Wie oben schon geschrieben ist der Schenker- Service vorbildlich! Für mich wäre die Entscheidung recht einfach. Gruß Bindi


----------



## stadler5 (22. August 2012)

> Wie oben schon geschrieben ist der Schenker- Service vorbildlich!



Sooo vorbildlich ist der Schenker Service nun auch nicht, da gibt es schon eine Menge anderer Erfahrungen im Netz darüber.


----------



## mySN.de (22. August 2012)

stadler5 schrieb:


> Sooo vorbildlich ist der Schenker Service nun auch nicht, da gibt es schon eine Menge anderer Erfahrungen im Netz darüber.


Ja, es gibt z.Bsp. immer mal ein paar Leute, die bei uns Leistung erschleichen wollen und uns dann mit fetten Foren-Posts zu erpressen versuchen, das stimmt. Zum Glück konnten wir uns bis jetzt noch mit jedem dieser extrem seltenen Fälle hinter den Kulissen gütlich einigen.


----------



## stadler5 (22. August 2012)

> Ja, es gibt z.Bsp. immer mal ein paar Leute, die bei uns Leistung erschleichen wollen und uns dann mit fetten Foren-Posts zu erpressen versuchen, das stimmt. Zum Glück konnten wir uns bis jetzt noch mit jedem dieser extrem seltenen Fälle hinter den Kulissen gütlich einigen.



Schade das dies nur hinter den Kulissen Passiert. Transparenz ist eine gute Sache.


----------



## qwerqwer99 (23. August 2012)

stadler5 schrieb:


> Schade das dies nur hinter den Kulissen Passiert. Transparenz ist eine gute Sache.


Nein, es gibt Grenzen.


----------

